

Who bears responsibility for layoffs? - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2009/03/who-bears-responsibility-for-layoffs.html

======
smharris65
I think many companies are just laying off because they now have a good
excuse: "it's the economy". So no one will question the decision.

